# Cargador Batería de aspirador portátil Lervia KH 280



## josebolo (Nov 29, 2018)

Buenas a todos.
Primero dar las gracias por vuestra atención y vuestro tiempo.

Estoy buscando un cargador universal para un aspirador portátil Lervia KH 280, cuyas especificaciones son: 
Nominal voltage:  230 V~ 50 Hz (power pack)
Rating: Direct 
Current 
(DC), 
 6 V / 4.2 Ah (accumulator)
input: 9 V --- 200mA

Como debería buscar el cargador universal?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2018)

josebolo dijo:


> input: 9 V --- 200mA


 
Necesitarías una fuente de 9 V al menos 200 mA

Estas seguro que la batería está buena ?


----------



## josebolo (Nov 29, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Necesitarías una fuente de 9 V al menos 200 mA
> 
> Estas seguro que la batería está buena ?


Pues llevará sin usarse 8 años fácil...
Lo puedo comprar en Amazon, probarlo y si no funciona devolverlo...no crees?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2018)

Primero verificá el estado de la/s batería/s , invertir en cargador + baterías superaría el precio de una aspiradora nueva y con garantía 

No creo  que una batería sobreviva tanto tiempo


----------

